# Digital camcorder recommendations?



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I don't have one but my nephew who works in Digital Arts and makes movies/videos for a living, only uses Sony equipment...from his digital camera to his work equipment.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

For an early Christmas present, DH got me an HD Flip video camera. Mine is 8 GB and it takes beautiful quality videos. I also like it because of its small/compact size and it will be very easy to travel with.


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

I don't have any good recommendations. I love our camera, but hate it for agility. One thing to look for is make sure the lens is wide enough to accommodate filming an agility run. Ours is bordering on too tight you can't get both me and the dog in the frame for a two jump lead out.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

kgiff said:


> I don't have any good recommendations. I love our camera, but hate it for agility. One thing to look for is make sure the lens is wide enough to accommodate filming an agility run. Ours is bordering on too tight you can't get both me and the dog in the frame for a two jump lead out.


Ooo - I didn't even think of that, thanks. How wide does your lens go; and have you suggestions for how wide it should be?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

paula bedard said:


> I don't have one but my nephew who works in Digital Arts and makes movies/videos for a living, only uses Sony equipment...from his digital camera to his work equipment.


Thanks  My current (non digital) camcorder is Sony and it is good! It's just converting from tape to digital is getting a bit old LOL but they must have digital camcorders available.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

jwemt81 said:


> For an early Christmas present, DH got me an HD Flip video camera. Mine is 8 GB and it takes beautiful quality videos. I also like it because of its small/compact size and it will be very easy to travel with.


Thanks  Which model do you have? Does it zoom and go wide angle? Wow, so many questions, Thanks for your patience.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Sunrise said:


> Thanks  Which model do you have? Does it zoom and go wide angle? Wow, so many questions, Thanks for your patience.


This is the one I just got: http://store.theflip.com/UltraHD.aspx

It's an 8 GB, which equals out to 120 minutes of hi-def video. It does have 2x digital zoom. I just got it the other day, so I haven't really had too much of a chance to play around with it yet!


----------



## amerique2 (Dec 26, 2009)

Sunrise said:


> Thanks  My current (non digital) camcorder is Sony and it is good! It's just converting from tape to digital is getting a bit old LOL but they must have digital camcorders available.


I have a non-digital Sony and wondered what I'd need to convert old tape to digital. What do you use?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

amerique2 said:


> I have a non-digital Sony and wondered what I'd need to convert old tape to digital. What do you use?


Currently I use Roxio VHS to DVD. Although truth to tell, with some older VHS tapes that are treasured, I bring it to the professionals;especially the tapes that are starting to have faded spots and may not have much magnetism or whatever they ise left.


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

Sunrise said:


> Ooo - I didn't even think of that, thanks. How wide does your lens go; and have you suggestions for how wide it should be?


I really don't know much about camcorders. Our lens goes from a 35mm equivalent: 43.5 - 435mm. I have no idea how wide would be wide enough, maybe going to 35mm would be fine?


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I also have a old sony camcorder, ccd-trv318 handycam. I use a Dazzle video capture card to digitize the hi-8 tapes. Works pretty good.


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

I've got a JVC everio - love it. It's all digital and holds 17 hours of footage at HD quality - and 64 hours at lower quality (which is what you'd upload to youtube anyhow).

The best thing to do is to go shopping - you may end up buying online - but go look at bestbuy, costco, etc and get your hands on a bunch of different models.

When I bought mine I knew I'd be handing off my camera to "strangers" to tape for me at trials - I needed something simple, straightforward and no offense to the lovely people who tape for me "idiot proof". So my criteria was "can I hand this off to anyone without instruction and get a good video?" And the answer to that was - yeah - I can.

I liked some of the bells and whistles of the other camera's better, a couple were cheaper - but the JVC fit the above criteria. Are you going to the beardie trial this weekend? I'd be happy to show it to you.

Erica


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

MurphyTeller said:


> I've got a JVC everio - love it. It's all digital and holds 17 hours of footage at HD quality - and 64 hours at lower quality (which is what you'd upload to youtube anyhow).
> 
> ....
> I liked some of the bells and whistles of the other camera's better, a couple were cheaper - but the JVC fit the above criteria. Are you going to the beardie trial this weekend? I'd be happy to show it to you.
> ...


Thanks! So far my next trial will be the HVGRC obedience or possibly rally in Feb; and that will be if I can resolve a brand new (like last night) problem with the stand for exam. So possibly not then <sigh>

I usually love all the bells and whistles but then never seem to use them LOL


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

Sunrise said:


> Thanks! So far my next trial will be the HVGRC obedience or possibly rally in Feb; and that will be if I can resolve a brand new (like last night) problem with the stand for exam. So possibly not then <sigh>
> 
> I usually love all the bells and whistles but then never seem to use them LOL


Advantage living in CT I think  I've gone to HVGRC in the past when they had two days of agility and one day of breed/obedience - used to be the first indoor trial of the season (before new england had all these great indoor facilities to hold trials) it made the 5.5 hour trek worth it for me (you can't get there from here)...now that it's one day I don't make the trip anymore...

Do you ever go up to NH for the AK9C agility trials?

E


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

MurphyTeller said:


> Advantage living in CT I think  I've gone to HVGRC in the past when they had two days of agility and one day of breed/obedience - used to be the first indoor trial of the season (before new england had all these great indoor facilities to hold trials) it made the 5.5 hour trek worth it for me (you can't get there from here)...now that it's one day I don't make the trip anymore...
> 
> Do you ever go up to NH for the AK9C agility trials?
> 
> E


I am thinking of starting to travel up that way. I have taken a few seminars with Julie Daniels there (love her, I have also taken privates at her place) and so know the flooring is really nice. 

But Casey has been semi-retired and moved to Preferred while Faelan and Towhee are not yet ready to compete. So the travelling and hotel expenses are not really worth it until all 3 are competing. Ah, the joys of training multiple dogs LOL


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I ended up getting a Canon Vixia HF100 and I am very impressed to date - blown away might be more like it. The quality is amazing, and so far I would feel comfortable recommending this camcorder to anyone 

It is capturing running agility dogs in relatively low light and has an adequetly wide lens in addition to the ability to zoom. 

Now, I just need to learn new editting software <sigh>


----------

